# Got damn girls are so trashy



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

I have one FWB who is actively going on dates with guys trying to find a BF yet fucks me during this entire time. She will go on a date and then after it ends call me up to fuck me. Post sex we talk about her dates and she will tell me how it went, if the guy seems like a good BF type or if he didnt look like his pics or some other stupid shit he might have said. She KNOWS I will never commit to her so it's a situation where she talks to me about her potential beta bucks prospects.

I just have to laugh at the thought of some of these guys who go on a date and as their driving home are prob like "wow she seemed great, maybe if I play my cards right I can kiss her by the 3rd date." meanwhile shes literally driving straight from their date to my house to get fucked by me.

Girls are so slutty and garbage tbh holy shit, what despicable behavior


----------



## Slayer (Aug 23, 2020)

In on amnesia thread


----------



## Slayer (Aug 23, 2020)

Give reacts


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 23, 2020)

I wish we were still living in huts tbh

we aren’t fit to live in a modern society


----------



## john2 (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have one FWB who is actively going on dates with guys trying to find a BF yet fucks me during this entire time. She will go on a date and then after it ends call me up to fuck me. Post sex we talk about her dates and she will tell me how it went, if the guy seems like a good BF type or if he didnt look like his pics or some other stupid shit he might have said. She KNOWS I will never commit to her so it's a situation where she talks to me about her potential beta bucks prospects.
> 
> I just have to laugh at the thought of some of these guys who go on a date and as their driving home are prob like "wow she seemed great, maybe if I play my cards right I can kiss her by the 3rd date." meanwhile shes literally driving straight from their date to my house to get fucked by me.
> 
> Girls are so slutty and garbage tbh holy shit, what despicable behavior


You're a gigachad, why don't you commit to her and settle down instead, since she always wants you only with her in bed?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> You're a gigachad, why don't you commit to her and settle down instead, since she always wants you only with her in bed?


*another banger brag thread by amnesia*


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> You're a gigachad, why don't you commit to her and settle down instead, since she always wants you only with her in bed?


Because he's seen first hand that she's unworthy of commitment


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *another banger brag thread by amnesia*


----------



## malignant (Aug 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> You're a gigachad, why don't you commit to her and settle down instead, since she always wants you only with her in bed?


low iq post
shes a slut


----------



## john2 (Aug 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *another banger brag thread by amnesia*


His threads are always suifuel, yet informative and quite unique, regardless of the fact that he's a slayer tbqh.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 23, 2020)

*unsatisfied with my reacts*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have one FWB who is actively going on dates with guys trying to find a BF yet fucks me during this entire time. She will go on a date and then after it ends call me up to fuck me. Post sex we talk about her dates and she will tell me how it went, if the guy seems like a good BF type or if he didnt look like his pics or some other stupid shit he might have said. She KNOWS I will never commit to her so it's a situation where she talks to me about her potential beta bucks prospects.
> 
> I just have to laugh at the thought of some of these guys who go on a date and as their driving home are prob like "wow she seemed great, maybe if I play my cards right I can kiss her by the 3rd date." meanwhile shes literally driving straight from their date to my house to get fucked by me.
> 
> Girls are so slutty and garbage tbh holy shit, what despicable behavior


*Tales from the basement *


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 23, 2020)

JustDontPayForDinnerTheory


----------



## Andros (Aug 23, 2020)

Ok Chad


----------



## john2 (Aug 23, 2020)

malignant said:


> low iq post
> shes a slut


Then make her a good person, you can't just keep on letting all women express their whore nature.


GigaMogger said:


> Because he's seen first hand that she's unworthy of commitment


Bruh, i feel sorry for both. Amnesia is getting older and is sleeping around rather than building his own family.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> His threads are always suifuel, yet informative and quite unique, regardless of the fact that he's a slayer tbqh.


Most here are too low iq to understand there's always a greater point to my threads and that they arent just bragging to brag.

it means look guys if ur going on a date with a girl and shes not making an effort to get you home with her that night shes not really into you, she just sees u as a beta bucks, not a sexual being. 

I'm actually making these threads to give insight and warn u guys from my perspective.


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> Then make her a good person, you can't just keep on letting all women express their whore nature.
> 
> Bruh, i feel sorry for both. Amnesia is getting older and is sleeping around rather than building his own family.


*Cope he’s a nobody larping as a chad rotting in his basement*


----------



## malignant (Aug 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> Then make her a good person, you can't just keep on letting all women express their whore nature.
> 
> Bruh, i feel sorry for both. Amnesia is getting older and is sleeping around rather than building his own family.


you cant change people john the faithful
good like trying to change your wife for the better while she cheats on you with someone better looking while you could have avoided the situation entirely by not getting with the whore in the first place


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> Then make her a good person, you can't just keep on letting all women express their whore nature


Jfl, just turn a gigawhore into a good person. 

Only girls worth LTRing were raised in a good environment with good parents, most likely outside of the west and with 0 lay count, at the ages of 14 - 20.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 23, 2020)

you keep fucking this disgusting whore i hope you atleast smack her on her face or push your dick as far in her throat for making those poor guys go through this


----------



## john2 (Aug 23, 2020)

malignant said:


> you cant change people john the faithful
> good like trying to change your wife for the better while she cheats on you with someone better looking while you could have avoided the situation entirely by not getting with the whore in the first place


I used to be a high school bully and a 4+ times a day coomer and I changed.



stuckneworleans said:


> Jfl, just turn a gigawhore into a good person.
> 
> Only girls worth LTRing were raised in a good environment with good parents, most likely outside of the west and with 0 lay count, at the ages of 14 - 20.


good luck with finding that then man.

brutal to know that some young innocent girl who grew up to be a spoilt whore is ruined for life.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 23, 2020)

*I put on this song after reading this thread fuck you @Amnesia put NSFW tag next!!!
*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 23, 2020)

*Amnesia you depressing fuck you never respond only Salludon bhai responds lets stop worshipping looksmax celebs*


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Tales from the basement *


updated op with text convo


----------



## john2 (Aug 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *Amnesia you depressing fuck you never respond only Salludon bhai responds lets stop worshipping looksmax celebs*


Over for attention whores.


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> updated op with text convo


photoshop


----------



## john2 (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Most here are too low iq to understand there's always a greater point to my threads and that they arent just bragging to brag.
> 
> it means look guys if ur going on a date with a girl and shes not making an effort to get you home with her that night shes not really into you, she just sees u as a beta bucks, not a sexual being.
> 
> I'm actually making these threads to give insight and warn u guys from my perspective.


Dude why aren't you ever planning on settling down?

I mean yeah, women are whores, but they're whores for chads like you. 

You won't get cucked if you date/LTR a little below your league, in my honest opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have one FWB who is actively going on dates with guys trying to find a BF yet fucks me during this entire time. She will go on a date and then after it ends call me up to fuck me. Post sex we talk about her dates and she will tell me how it went, if the guy seems like a good BF type or if he didnt look like his pics or some other stupid shit he might have said. She KNOWS I will never commit to her so it's a situation where she talks to me about her potential beta bucks prospects.
> 
> I just have to laugh at the thought of some of these guys who go on a date and as their driving home are prob like "wow she seemed great, maybe if I play my cards right I can kiss her by the 3rd date." meanwhile shes literally driving straight from their date to my house to get fucked by me.
> 
> Girls are so slutty and garbage tbh holy shit, what despicable behavior


*at least @Salludon bhai is humble it truly is true wht they say the best are the humble*


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 23, 2020)

it is over


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *at least @Salludon bhai is humble it truly is true wht they say the best are the humble*


At least @Amnesia is transparent about his ascension and experiences while @Salludon gaslights everyone with mewing


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 23, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> At least @Amnesia is transparent about his ascension and experiences while @Salludon gaslights everyone with mewing


*motherfucker you dont know anything about mewing mewing is legit mike mew told tbh*


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2020)

No shit. This is like black pill 101


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


>


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have one FWB who is actively going on dates with guys trying to find a BF yet fucks me during this entire time. She will go on a date and then after it ends call me up to fuck me. Post sex we talk about her dates and she will tell me how it went, if the guy seems like a good BF type or if he didnt look like his pics or some other stupid shit he might have said. She KNOWS I will never commit to her so it's a situation where she talks to me about her potential beta bucks prospects.
> 
> I just have to laugh at the thought of some of these guys who go on a date and as their driving home are prob like "wow she seemed great, maybe if I play my cards right I can kiss her by the 3rd date." meanwhile shes literally driving straight from their date to my house to get fucked by me.
> 
> Girls are so slutty and garbage tbh holy shit, what despicable behavior


She got a nice body


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

Just remember if she aint going home with u that night its cause shes already got another lined up to go home with. Girls dont ever sleep alone


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *motherfucker you dont know anything about mewing mewing is legit mike mew told tbh*







_*mewing*_


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2020)

i fuck stucks rew


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 23, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> She got a nice body










@*Yoyo2233:



*


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2020)

Guys this isnt a brag thread, its just another black pill 101 thread w actual evidence. We all know this is whats going on in dating but its nice to actually see it from one of our own psl gods.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 23, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> View attachment 612244
> 
> _*mewing*_


*wait how did his browridge lower down? *


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @*Yoyo2233:
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just remember if she aint going home with u that night its cause shes already got another lined up to go home with. Girls dont ever sleep alone


Awaw(all women are whores) =water is wet.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2020)

I have irls who cope hard w money and date maxxing. They really dont believe me when i tell them theyre getting cucked so posts like these help me chip in the black pills. Obv they deny hard but i like to think eventually itll crack at em.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Aug 23, 2020)

Women are not even human


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 23, 2020)

*You forgot to fraud your texts properly again you narcissistic fuck... if you're gonna fake it atleast double check your shit... smh









*


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Aug 23, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> Women are not even human


Follow me


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> *You forgot to fraud your texts properly again you narcissistic fuck... if you're gonna fake it atleast double check your shit... smh
> 
> View attachment 612268
> *


Instead of adding an entire new screen shot just for one new line of text I did cut and paste it


there ya go autist


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Instead of adding an entire new screen shot just for one new line of text I did cut and paste it
> 
> 
> there ya go autist
> ...








Im glad you frauded it properly this time... its all g.. we'll pretend it didn't happen.. everyone makes mistakes


----------



## Hozay (Aug 23, 2020)

Stop texting your sister nigga


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Stop texting your sister nigga


U mean your sister, no I wont stop


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> NarcyChadlite said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> Dude why aren't you ever planning on settling down?
> 
> I mean yeah, women are whores, but they're whores for chads like you.
> 
> You won't get cucked if you date/LTR a little below your league, in my honest opinion.


She would have 0 problem dropping him for a beta buxx and getting another chad to sleep with bro. She can always cheat with a chad but needs a beta buxx for an easy life style. If youre a chad who has money and looks theres 0 reason to commit to dating down since a girl way above her would gladly commit


----------



## MentalistKebab (Aug 23, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Cope he’s a nobody larping as a chad rotting in his basement*


@Amnesia do you have any video proof you are real ?


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> Im glad you frauded it properly this time... its all g.. we'll pretend it didn't happen.. everyone makes mistakes


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 23, 2020)

https://incels.is/threads/if-you-need-to-date-to-get-a-girl-its-over-for-you.216206/
^truer words have never been spoken


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *at least @Salludon bhai is humble it truly is true wht they say the best are the humble*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 23, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


>


*@brbbrah:*




*@JizzFarmer :*


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *@brbbrah:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> https://incels.is/threads/if-you-need-to-date-to-get-a-girl-its-over-for-you.216206/
> ^truer words have never been spoken


I told an irl about how i gave up on money maxxing outside of funding surgeries bc attractive men dont need to date and she didn't even deny it. She just said it was morally wrong so i laughed. Your money, your career, none of that shit makes her pussy wet. No man wants to face that brutal reality. Any sub 8 male who did would instantly spiral into depression


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 23, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 23, 2020)

Blackgymmax said:


> I told an irl about how i gave up on money maxxing outside of funding surgeries bc attractive men dont need to date and she didn't even deny it. She just said it was morally wrong so i laughed. Your money, your career, none of that shit makes her pussy wet. No man wants to face that brutal reality. Any sub 8 male who did would instantly spiral into depression


"morally wrong"

god i hate women so fucking much. i hope that bitch gets beaten and raped


----------



## sytyl (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Girls dont ever sleep alone


idk about this one
know plenty of lonely foids, they are of course nowhere near stacey tier and look more cute/homely than sexy


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Aug 23, 2020)

*Women DO Approach*


personalityinkwell said:


> https://incels.is/threads/if-you-need-to-date-to-get-a-girl-its-over-for-you.216206/
> ^truer words have never been spoken


damn bro why you banned


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 23, 2020)

James97 said:


> damn bro why you banned


from .co? i requested. i'll probably go back though in a month


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "morally wrong"
> 
> god i hate women so fucking much. i hope that bitch gets beaten and raped


Trust me bro. I played that no judge game so to learn all about how females date w her and she herself did the same thing. AFBB. Whats even more funny is when they date and still can't get commitment from lower smv beta buxxes LOL.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> brbbrah said:
> 
> 
> > *@brbbrah:*
> ...


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 23, 2020)

Post more text messages from plates I need more chad dopamine @Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 23, 2020)

Blackgymmax said:


> Trust me bro. I played that no judge game so to learn all about how females date w her and she herself did the same thing. AFBB. Whats even more funny is when they date and still can't get commitment from lower smv beta buxxes LOL.


i hope they end up alone and kill themselves after years of agony. they fucking deserve it


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

Is the discord still running someone PM the link or whatever


----------



## Selfahate (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have one FWB who is actively going on dates with guys trying to find a BF yet fucks me during this entire time. She will go on a date and then after it ends call me up to fuck me. Post sex we talk about her dates and she will tell me how it went, if the guy seems like a good BF type or if he didnt look like his pics or some other stupid shit he might have said. She KNOWS I will never commit to her so it's a situation where she talks to me about her potential beta bucks prospects.
> 
> I just have to laugh at the thought of some of these guys who go on a date and as their driving home are prob like "wow she seemed great, maybe if I play my cards right I can kiss her by the 3rd date." meanwhile shes literally driving straight from their date to my house to get fucked by me.
> 
> Girls are so slutty and garbage tbh holy shit, what despicable behavior



STOP SLUT SHAMINGIGNG WOMENB 
AHHHH SOTPP IT


----------



## Selfahate (Aug 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i hope they end up alone and kill themselves after years of agony. they fucking deserve it


Stop demeaning women


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i hope they end up alone and kill themselves after years of agony. they fucking deserve it


If shes sub 6 shes pretty much doomed. Theyre right when they say men have unrealistic standards. CHADS are the only ones they consider men and have standards for women of their caliber who have shit to offer. They just hate the fact that you actually need to be a woman of value to get a man of value since their whole life they were told that rich chad would come from the heavens and save them all tehe


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> god i hate women so fucking much. i hope that bitch gets beaten and raped


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Is the discord still running someone PM the link or whatever


@Blackout.xl @Deliciadecu get amnesia off the bench and into the game


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Is the discord still running someone PM the link or whatever


I’m getting you into the game


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 23, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Stop demeaning women


nope, they are all trash and deserve to have the truth spoken about them


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 23, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> nope, they are all trash and deserve to have the truth spoken about them


I can’t pm
U


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

@cocainecowboy Hi.


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 23, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> @cocainecowboy Hi.


A once in a lifetime sight everyone a rare non bot comment by ritalincel what does rita mean anyways?


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 23, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> View attachment 612244
> 
> _*mewing*_





brbbrah said:


> *wait how did his browridge lower down? *



*JFL @ you taking this long to catch on... better late than never i guess..*
Just think for a sec.. if theres thousands upon thousands of adult mewers on this earth... why was your "sallu bhai" the only one to get drastic changes - browride, nasal hump, chin, under eyes..??

Is his tongue made of metal?.. did he inject tren directly into his tongue? Or..... maybe he got fillers/surgery/impants?? Ur own sallu bhai is duping you and you dont even know it     

*Imagine if sallu can dupe you this easily.. what foids will do to you in your future



*


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 23, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> *JFL @ you taking this long to catch on... better late than never i guess..*
> Just think for a sec.. if theres thousands upon thousands of adult mewers on this earth... why was your "sallu bhai" the only one to get drastic changes - browride, nasal hump, chin, under eyes..??
> 
> Is his tongue made of metal?.. did he inject tren directly into his tongue? Or..... maybe he got fillers/surgery/impants?? Ur own sallu bhai is duping you and you dont even know it


Legit @Salludon is gl but he needs to stop lying to everyone about his surgeries, one thing I respect about Amnesia is he's honest about not being a natural chad.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 23, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> *JFL @ you taking this long to catch on... better late than never i guess..*
> Just think for a sec.. if theres thousands upon thousands of adult mewers on this earth... why was your "sallu bhai" the only one to get drastic changes - browride, nasal hump, chin, under eyes..??
> 
> Is his tongue made of metal?.. did he inject tren directly into his tongue? Or..... maybe he got fillers/surgery/impants?? Ur own sallu bhai is duping you and you dont even know it
> ...


find me in pakistan places to do uee filler then boy how did Salludon get those done then bro salludon was actually trying and shit unlike others


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> find me in pakistan places to do uee filler then



*did you know that Pakistan also has airports??* And JFL @ you thinking id try to find a surgeon for you in that shithole.. pakistan has an entire movie and tv industry.. where the fuck do you think those ppl get their fillers? Just lol @ u thinking someone doesn't have a filler clinic in a place with decent demand.. its still a shithole.. but not a gigashithole like zimbabwe


----------



## Abominari (Aug 23, 2020)

Water is wet nice brag thread lel


----------



## Abominari (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> A once in a lifetime sight everyone a rare non bot comment by ritalincel what does rita mean anyways?







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Aug 23, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 612396


Logs me


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 612396


Time online206d 3h 10m


----------



## aphoria (Aug 23, 2020)

Ok, but tell us how those bluepilled normies could spot that she is like that? Any red flags? How old is she?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

aphoria said:


> Ok, but tell us how those bluepilled normies could spot that she is like that? Any red flags? How old is she?


well thats why dating is so brutal

if she doesnt go home with u the first night u have to think shes not really sexually attracted to u and ur just a beta bucks to her

if she does go home with u the first night and fucks u like shes lly into it u can assume ur hot shit and she really is into u, but then u have to also assume shes a whore

either way u cant rlly kno. 

it is over


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Aug 23, 2020)

Is she as ugly as the psl3.5 ethnic girl u bragged about?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have one FWB who is actively going on dates with guys trying to find a BF yet fucks me during this entire time. She will go on a date and then after it ends call me up to fuck me. Post sex we talk about her dates and she will tell me how it went, if the guy seems like a good BF type or if he didnt look like his pics or some other stupid shit he might have said. She KNOWS I will never commit to her so it's a situation where she talks to me about her potential beta bucks prospects.
> 
> I just have to laugh at the thought of some of these guys who go on a date and as their driving home are prob like "wow she seemed great, maybe if I play my cards right I can kiss her by the 3rd date." meanwhile shes literally driving straight from their date to my house to get fucked by me.
> 
> Girls are so slutty and garbage tbh holy shit, what despicable behavior


Reporter for bragging


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Reporter for bragging



*typical high school jock*


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Aug 23, 2020)

Show pics of her so we can judge if this is legit


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 23, 2020)

so how did you meet this whore, from tinder ? did you go on a date and she decided to be fwb on the first day ?


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> so how did you meet this whore, from tinder ? did you go on a date and she decided to be fwb on the first day ?


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 23, 2020)

We been knew girls fuck other guys while dating, which is why I gave up on committing to someone altogether. I don't even enjoy sex anymore so I'm not tripping, I just wanna drown in all kinds of validation


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> so how did you meet this whore, from tinder ? did you go on a date and she decided to be fwb on the first day ?


yes bumble and we talked on there over the course of a day or two, exchanged numbers then she had me send a current pic cause she thought I was a catfish (given I had no social media) and she was like "holy shit so u are real, wasnt expecting that" she then just invited me over to her place to watch a movie and we fucked and we just became fuck buddies from there

its actually so fucking redpilling tho how much she complains about modern dating, she talks about it all with me


----------



## Conspiracy (Aug 23, 2020)

post pics of face


----------



## Julius (Aug 23, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> *You forgot to fraud your texts properly again you narcissistic fuck... if you're gonna fake it atleast double check your shit... smh
> 
> View attachment 612275
> 
> ...


@Amnesia do you have an explanation?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

Julius said:


> @Amnesia do you have an explanation?


i explained it in this post. Basically the screen shot cut off the last line of what she said so instead of just posting a new screen shot of all the same stuff I just cut and paste what she said after she posted the picture into the screen shot so it fit

https://looksmax.org/threads/got-damn-girls-are-so-trashy.191814/page-2#post-3286249


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i explained it in this post. Basically the screen shot cut off the last line of what she said so instead of just posting a new screen shot of all the same stuff I just cut and paste what she said after she posted the picture into the screen shot so it fit
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/got-damn-girls-are-so-trashy.191814/page-2#post-3286249



*Legit tbh.. good man, caring about saving screen space.. i guess that's like the online version of saving paper *

*But i got my JFLs... and thats all i care about *


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 23, 2020)

nigga, a girl with that level of body

would never never never ever never ever ever talk to me


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 23, 2020)

Newone said:


> nigga, a girl with that level of body
> 
> would never never never ever never ever ever talk to me


and I chose to shitpost on this site and play video games all saturday night instead of go over to her house to fuck her.

sex is overrated









Sex is way more work than its worth


Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 23, 2020)

Jesus fuck this gay earth
everyday I get more convinced that the only point for me in life is to ascend


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> and I chose to shitpost on this site and play video games all saturday night instead of go over to her house to fuck her.
> 
> sex is overrated


mirin narcisstic chad

has reached level where even stacy bores him


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> fuck this gay earth


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 23, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> Jesus fuck this gay earth
> everyday I get more convinced that the only point for me in life is to ascend



*Thats the ONLY path forwards boyo. *


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Aug 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have one FWB who is actively going on dates with guys trying to find a BF yet fucks me during this entire time. She will go on a date and then after it ends call me up to fuck me. Post sex we talk about her dates and she will tell me how it went, if the guy seems like a good BF type or if he didnt look like his pics or some other stupid shit he might have said. She KNOWS I will never commit to her so it's a situation where she talks to me about her potential beta bucks prospects.
> 
> I just have to laugh at the thought of some of these guys who go on a date and as their driving home are prob like "wow she seemed great, maybe if I play my cards right I can kiss her by the 3rd date." meanwhile shes literally driving straight from their date to my house to get fucked by me.
> 
> Girls are so slutty and garbage tbh holy shit, what despicable behavior


Yet you are the one doing all the fucking, you're no better than that slut


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 23, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Yet you are the one doing all the fucking, you're no better than that slut


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 23, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Yet you are the one doing all the fucking, you're no better than that slut


 Leddit user spotted


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

s


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 23, 2020)

I have such extreme hatred for sluts, I hope her and many other sluts catch the virus that is spreading.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> I have such extreme hatred for sluts, I hope her and many other sluts catch the virus that is spreading.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> *did you know that Pakistan also has airports??* And JFL @ you thinking id try to find a surgeon for you in that shithole.. pakistan has an entire movie and tv industry.. where the fuck do you think those ppl get their fillers? Just lol @ u thinking someone doesn't have a filler clinic in a place with decent demand.. its still a shithole.. but not a gigashithole like zimbabwe
> View attachment 612447


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 23, 2020)

@Amnesia can you link the thread of your surgeries and ascension?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> You're a gigachad, why don't you commit to her and settle down instead, since she always wants you only with her in bed?


Bro. You actually think Gigachads don't get cheated on.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 23, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> I have such extreme hatred for sluts, I hope her and many other sluts catch the virus that is spreading.


They also don’t respect themselves so I won’t respect them and they can go die for all I care.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> Dude why aren't you ever planning on settling down?
> 
> I mean yeah, women are whores, but they're whores for chads like you.
> 
> You won't get cucked if you date/LTR a little below your league, in my honest opinion.


So Cope.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> Dude why aren't you ever planning on settling down?
> 
> I mean yeah, women are whores, but they're whores for chads like you.
> 
> You won't get cucked if you date/LTR a little below your league, in my honest opinion.


I guess it depends, maybe. I feel many will be willing to cheat with other chads.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 23, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> I guess it depends, maybe. I feel many will be willing to cheat with other chads.


Plus she has likely taken many cocks since she is a whore so then OP would be dating sloppy seconds.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 23, 2020)

she looks low class, there is no doubt in my mind that her ancestry is that of concubines


----------



## Blackpill3d (Aug 23, 2020)

what a monkey branching slag


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Aug 23, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Leddit user spotted


So to you fucking like an animal is the right and alpha thing to do? Sorry bruv, but I would rather follow my soyboy leddit principles than sink to that whore's level and impulsively fuck her like a brainless animal


----------



## Vitruvian (Aug 23, 2020)

its over for women, this is why they want socialism and a welfare country, so they dont think about settling down


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 23, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> So to you fucking like an animal is the right and alpha thing to do? Sorry bruv, but I would rather follow my soyboy leddit principles than sink to that whore's level and impulsively fuck her like a brainless animal


It’s not stinking to her level it’s taking advantage of a fucked up system what do you think the point of lookamaxing is? To jerk off to yourself in the mirror


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Aug 23, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> It’s not stinking to her level it’s taking advantage of a fucked up system what do you think the point of lookamaxing is? To jerk off to yourself in the mirror


Do you realize that we have this fucked up system because of people/Chads like Amnesia who fuck everyone's girl instead of just sticking to monogamy? I totally get it, the strong alpha wins and fucks all the women, the weak beta loses and has to jerk off in his bathroom, but we are humans, not some savage animals


----------



## WeWillAllAscend (Aug 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have one FWB who is actively going on dates with guys trying to find a BF yet fucks me during this entire time. She will go on a date and then after it ends call me up to fuck me. Post sex we talk about her dates and she will tell me how it went, if the guy seems like a good BF type or if he didnt look like his pics or some other stupid shit he might have said. She KNOWS I will never commit to her so it's a situation where she talks to me about her potential beta bucks prospects.
> 
> I just have to laugh at the thought of some of these guys who go on a date and as their driving home are prob like "wow she seemed great, maybe if I play my cards right I can kiss her by the 3rd date." meanwhile shes literally driving straight from their date to my house to get fucked by me.
> 
> Girls are so slutty and garbage tbh holy shit, what despicable behavior


Lmao that’s the way it really is dude. Do you hate women because of it or do you just accept it’s how they naturally are


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 25, 2020)

WeWillAllAscend said:


> Lmao that’s the way it really is dude. Do you hate women because of it or do you just accept it’s how they naturally are


If u asked me that a few years ago I would say I hate women. Now though I'm so numb to it all I accept that it's human nature and the sexual market is just thousands of years of genetic competition, cutthroat shit


----------



## HumidVent (Aug 25, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> its over for women, this is why they want socialism and a welfare country, so they dont think about settling down


Socialism isn't welfare, it's when workers get the full value of the surplus value they create.


----------

